# Blocking Technique Absorption Seal vs Perfect Susanoo



## king gogeta (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been reading several threads on this NF and other forums and im curious. Can preta path absorb perfect susanoo. Plus the fact that it's normally whats debated in nagato vs madara threads.

Provide info for why and why not please.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

Nagato cant absorb PS with it for sure. Lack of feats and the fact those Rinnegan ayes are not his.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

It obviously can. PS is only made of chakra, and there is absolutly nothing that indicates that it can't be absorbed. 
People just put pitiful excuses like saying for example "It will take way too long to be absorbed" And I don't know where the hell did they come with this Fan-fiction when it was never like that. 

Nagato absorbed B's V2 chakra in absolutly no time for example.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It obviously can. PS is only made of chakra, and there is absolutly nothing that indicates that it can't be absorbed.
> People just put pitiful excuses like saying for example "It will take way too long to be absorbed" And I don't know where the hell did they come with this Fan-fiction when it was never like that.
> 
> Nagato absorbed B's V2 chakra in absolutly no time for example.



 Because a V2 Chakra Shroud compares to the chakra output of Madara's Perfect Susano'o?


----------



## Empathy (Mar 1, 2015)

The shock-wave generated by the slash isn't composed of chakra, so it would kill Preta or Nagato (the other users are transcendents). If Preta stood next to it and started absorbing then it could absorb _Susanoo_, as it's made of chakra, but the target would have to be willing to just stand there.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

Empathy said:


> The shock-wave generated by the slash isn't composed of chakra, so it would kill Preta or Nagato (the other users are transcendents). If Preta stood next to it and started absorbing then it could absorb _Susanoo_, as it's made of chakra, but the target would have to be willing to just stand there.



Hashirama's Wood Dragon is a chakra construct yet it wasnt absorbed by Edo Madara's *superior* Preta Path (because he is the real owner of that Rinnegan and has better feats). And Wood Dragon is <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< PS.



> It obviously can. PS is only made of chakra, and there is absolutly nothing that indicates that it can't be absorbed.
> People just put pitiful excuses like saying for example "It will take way too long to be absorbed" And I don't know where the hell did they come with this Fan-fiction when it was never like that.
> 
> Nagato absorbed B's V2 chakra in absolutly no time for example.



There is absolutely nothing that indicates Nagato's Preta Path is good enough to absorb PS. People just put pitiful excuses like saying for example "PS is only made of chakra, so Nagato's Preta Path can absorb it".
And i dont know where the hell did they come with this Fan-fiction when it was never like that.

PS is many times more powerfull than B's V2 chakra.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 1, 2015)

For some reason you give off the feeling of a dupe . But if PS just stood in place and did nothing then personally I think Nagato could absorb it all, I have no clue how long it would take him to absorb all that chakra but I think he could do it eventually. Kurama would fuck up Nagato so that factor is usually restricted which means the reason it's(PS vs PP) normally debated is because that's pretty much Madara's main way of winning against Nagato and if one thinks PP can stop it then it'll run into constant circles of people saying the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and got damn mother fucking over rather then people just being smart and choosing to agree to disagree and let the shit die.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Because a V2 Chakra Shroud compares to the chakra output of Madara's Perfect Susano'o?



It's about the density. Also, The Susanoo is basically hollow from the inside, so even though the structure may be huge, but it's not the same like if it were filled.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 1, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Hashirama's Wood Dragon is a chakra construct yet it wasnt absorbed by Edo Madara's *superior* Preta Path (because he is the real owner of that Rinnegan and has better feats). And Wood Dragon is <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< PS.



_Mokuryuu_ absorbs the target's chakra, and it's always been a topic of debate how a chakra absorption technique would interact with _Fuujutsu Kyuuin_. The technique has never shown to differentiate between jutsu quality. Its DB entry states that all chakra taken in is dispersed automatically, giving it no absorption limit.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 1, 2015)

Empathy said:


> _Mokuryuu_ absorbs the target's chakra, and it's always been a topic of debate how a chakra absorption technique would interact with _Fuujutsu Kyuuin_. The technique has never shown to differentiate between jutsu quality. Its DB entry states that all chakra taken in is dispersed automatically, giving it no absorption limit.


Unfortunately people don't realize this.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 1, 2015)

If Nagato absorbption has no limit then do note he trolls the likes of kyuubi 
Juubito quad Dama would be laughed at etc 

However all things have limits Nagato dies miserably against PS

If you think he can absorb Ps explain why u think he can't absorb a BD


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually it was stated that it has no limit, and it was not shown to have one either.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

Empathy said:


> _Mokuryuu_ absorbs the target's chakra, and it's always been a topic of debate how a chakra absorption technique would interact with _Fuujutsu Kyuuin_. The technique has never shown to differentiate between jutsu quality. Its DB entry states that all chakra taken in is dispersed automatically, giving it no absorption limit.



Can you show me that DB entry?


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Actually it was stated that it has no limit, and it was not shown to have one either.



Where was it stated?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 1, 2015)

Preta couldn't absorb FRS or Jiraiya's Ninjutsu instantly. Figure from that. It would take a long time for Nagato absorb something as big as PS.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 1, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Can you show me that DB entry?



.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 1, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> Where was it stated?







> Blocking Technique Absorption Seal* (封術吸印, Fuujutsu Kyuuin)
> Ninjutsu, Fuuinjutsu, No rank, Defensive, Short range (0-5m)
> User: Pain
> 
> ...



Edit: Darn you Empathy you ninja'd me


----------



## Trojan (Mar 1, 2015)

You must have gotten tired of getting Ninja'd, Bonly.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

Empathy said:


> .



That is unlogical. The chakra is disperced in the users body, as if humans body can withstand limitless amounts of chakra.

But ok, i agree that Nagato can absorb PS, because of that DB statement, although it is unlogical.

But it will take a very long time to absorb PS.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 1, 2015)

StarWanderer said:


> That is unlogical. The chakra is disperced in the users body, as if humans body can withstand limitless amounts of chakra.
> 
> But ok, i agree that Nagato can absorb PS, because of that DB statement, although it is unlogical.
> 
> But it will take a very long time to absorb PS.


You were given DB evidence before so why is it that now you decide to accept it.
You seem to be accepting a lot of things lately.


----------



## StarWanderer (Mar 1, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> You were given DB evidence before so why is it that now you decide to accept it.
> You seem to be accepting a lot of things lately.



Because people began to provide proofs lately. 

And this translation is very different from the one i saw earlier.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 1, 2015)

It's chakra? It can be absorbed. I would be jumping a bit ahead saying this, but every chakra based attack, even pushed by the user against Preta, never bypassed the barrier.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 1, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> It's chakra? It can be absorbed. I would be jumping a bit ahead saying this, but every chakra based attack, even pushed by the user against Preta, never bypassed the barrier.


Because that's apart of it's ability to nullify it and absorb it.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 1, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> It's chakra? It can be absorbed. I would be jumping a bit ahead saying this, but every chakra based attack, even pushed by the user against Preta, never bypassed the barrier.



 Because the strongest ninjutsu it has absorbed was SM Naruto's FRS which pales in comparison to Madara's Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Because the strongest ninjutsu it has absorbed was SM Naruto's FRS which pales in comparison to Madara's Perfect Susanoo.



This doesn't matter.

Preta was said to absorb chakra. It doesn't matter what size, PS is nothing more than chakra. It's absorbable. How many time this take is another thing. But can it be absorbed? yes.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 1, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> This doesn't matter.
> 
> Preta was said to absorb chakra. It doesn't matter what size, PS is nothing more than chakra. It's absorbable. How many time this take is another thing. But can it be absorbed? yes.



 Yes, but even if Preta Path can absorb chakra, that in no way implies that Preta Path can suddenly absorb any volume of chakra regardless of it's size.

 Wood Dragon was also stated to be able to absorb chakra yet was blown to pieces by a Bijuudama and that same Dragon countered Preta Path.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> That's terrible logic.
> 
> Even if Preta Path can absorb chakra, that in no way implies that Preta Path can suddenly absorb any volume of chakra regardless of it's size.
> 
> Wood Dragon was also stated to be able to absorb chakra yet was blown to pieces by a Bijuudama and that same Dragon countered Preta Path.



Fine. Since you don't like the terrible logic, show me Preta failing to absorb chakra. Then we talk.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 1, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> Fine. Since you don't like the terrible logic, show me Preta failing to absorb chakra. Then we talk.



 Preta Path failed to absorb Wood Dragon. We've even seen instances where Preta Path struggled to absorb chakra such as Jiraiya's Oodama Rasengan and SM Naruto's FRS (to a lesser extent) as his FRS pierced through some of Preta Path's absorption barrier.

 But yeah, that was out of line for me to say "terrible logic", so I edited my post.


----------



## ARGUS (Mar 1, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Preta Path failed to absorb Wood Dragon. We've even seen instances where Preta Path struggled to absorb chakra such as Jiraiya's Oodama Rasengan and SM Naruto's FRS (to a lesser extent) as his FRS pierced through some of Preta Path's absorption barrier.
> 
> But yeah, that was out of line for me to say "terrible logic", so I edited my post.



Preta failed to absorb wood dragon because wood dragon itself absorbs chakra 
So both of the chakra absorption techniques cancelled each other out 

OT - Preta can absorb The construct itself but not the slashes themselves due to their shockwaves


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 1, 2015)

ARGUS said:


> Preta failed to absorb wood dragon because wood dragon itself absorbs chakra
> So both of the chakra absorption techniques cancelled each other out
> 
> OT - Preta can absorb The construct itself but not the slashes themselves due to their shockwaves



 Except Wood Dragon failed to absorb a Bijuudama, so Preta Path is not absorbing Perfect Susano'o.

 We've seen Preta Path struggle to absorb Jiraiya's Oodama Rasengan, so it's safe to say a Bijuu level Construct (at minimum) is going to cause Nagato trouble absorbing.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 2, 2015)

preta has its limits unless you are all implying it can absorb juubi BD 

if you are goign to say it cant despite claiming it can absorb chakra it doesnt matter the size, why are u then so sure it can absorb PS yet i am positive no one here would claim it can absorb a juubi BD


----------



## pluuuuffff (Mar 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It obviously can. PS is only made of chakra, and there is absolutly nothing that indicates that it can't be absorbed.
> People just put pitiful excuses like saying for example "It will take way too long to be absorbed" And I don't know where the hell did they come with this Fan-fiction when it was never like that.
> 
> Nagato absorbed B's V2 chakra in absolutly no time for example.



This.

OFC he can. It is said on the Databook, it was shown the he can absorve everything that has chakra, everything.

He can absorve the entire Susano'o in 10~15 seconds, it's a risk but since he can use every path at the same time, he can defend himself.

Also, u can't compare Wood Dragon's with the Gakido barrier. They are different techniques, they work in a different way. But the fact is that the wood dragon it's a counter for the barrier, since he can bite it, and Samehada for example can counter the barrier too.


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 2, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Preta Path failed to absorb Wood Dragon. We've even seen instances where Preta Path struggled to absorb chakra such as Jiraiya's Oodama Rasengan



It didn't. Wood dragon was absorbing Preta's barrier, so it couldn't absorb it. He didn't struggled nothing against Jiraiya's Rasengan. Jiraiya was pushing the jutsu towards Preta and never bypassed the barrier even that way.



> and SM Naruto's FRS (to a lesser extent) as his *FRS pierced through some of Preta Path's absorption barrier.*



It never had troubles with FRS. The bolded is unsustained.



> But yeah, that was out of line for me to say "terrible logic", so I edited my post.



Preta can. Let's see: Kisame, who has inferior absorb rate than Preta and is undeniably inferior to Nagato in almost all physical abilities save strenght, could absorb _all_ of Bee's chakra and almost _all_ of Hachibi's chakra. A Bijuu. And he was dealing with all that amount of chakra just fine.

Why can't Nagato, now, absorb and deal with all of PS's chakra? I am not saying he will do it in one second because PS is too big. But he can? Yes, he can absorb it. After all, it's chakra. And Preta absorbs Chakra.

Now if you say that PS won't let Nagato do it, that's another story that has nothing to do with the thread. I am just saying that he can.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 2, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Except Wood Dragon failed to absorb a Bijuudama, so Preta Path is not absorbing Perfect Susano'o.
> 
> We've seen Preta Path struggle to absorb Jiraiya's Oodama Rasengan, so it's safe to say a Bijuu level Construct (at minimum) is going to cause Nagato trouble absorbing.


It shouldn't even be debated whether he can, because he definitely can it's chakra there was never anything suggesting because an attack is too big it couldn't be absorbed by Preta. 
However what should be debated is the time limit Nagato or whoever can do it in.

Jariya's rasengan never breached the barrier he was at the position he was in because Jiraiya came from an angle in the air.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 2, 2015)

For those of your arguing that Preta Path can absorb Susanoo, first need to educate your opponents to what a chakra construct is and the difference to that of a construct made of chakra.

Hashirama's Wood Dragon is not a chakra construct, it is made of chakra.

Naruto is not a construct but is composed or made up of chakra. 

Remember when Preta Path started sucking the chakra sage mode juice out of Sage Naruto. Yes, Preta Path can absorb the chakra from a Wood Dragon, a human, a Rasengan, any thing composed of Chakra guys... ANYTHING. It didn't get hurt when it was absorbing Sage Mode Jiraiya's Goemon which was MADE of chakra, oil, wind and fire. Didn't make a fucking difference... now unless you want to be retarded and claim when Madara made that shockwave it was composed of Chakra then go ahead but I'm pretty sure it was the sword hitting the air (which has no chakra in), not the sword releasing air. Regardlesss if Preta Path can latch onto the user of the Susanoo and start sucking up that chakra... that user isn't doing shit.

If said object has any chakra in it at all... Preta Path absorbs it.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 2, 2015)

BurningVegeta said:


> For those of your arguing that Preta Path can absorb Susanoo, first need to educate your opponents to what a chakra construct is and the difference to that of a construct made of chakra.
> 
> Hashirama's Wood Dragon is not a chakra construct, it is made of chakra.
> 
> ...



so can preta absorb a bijuudama??? even juubi's? because it is still chakra
if u say it can then at least you would be consistent but please dont say it cant. then somehow claim it will absorb PS. because thats called flaking


----------



## Trojan (Mar 2, 2015)

Icegaze where was it even hinted that the PS can't be absorbed exactly? Please, enlighten us.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 2, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> so can preta absorb a bijuudama??? even juubi's? because it is still chakra if u say it can then at least you would be consistent but please dont say it cant. then somehow claim it will absorb PS. because thats called flaking


It's not like the Yata Mirror, Eight Span Mirror of Itachi that was literally only used once. Where people will claim it can block anything. 

That's unfair. 

Here the Blocking Technique Absorption Seal has been shown to erect a barrier and absorb anything it came into contact with (which was in one case two separate sources from different directions). To add to this the actual body of Preta Path has been shown to absorb the chakra of one individual.

There is no reason to suggest why the barrier would not be able to absorb a Bijuudama after all it is just chakra. A barrier erected by the eyes representing the Juubi host, the progenitor, the very beginning of chakra. 

It's almost as if and this actually cannot be debated, the barrier protects the user by nullifying the chakra, absorbing it on impact. 

With total 360? protection alongside it's 360? absorption it's fair to say it can absorb even a Juubi level Bijuudama too.

Like I've said with evidence it can absorb the chakra from a Perfect Susanoo... leaving nothing. The Preta Path wouldn't need to erect a barrier to absorb the Chakra from a Wood Dragon, all it needs to do is touch it like it did Naruto and suck, suck, suck. It leaves an empty wooden husk resembling the wooden dragon.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Icegaze where was it even hinted that the PS can't be absorbed exactly? Please, enlighten us.


Im actually interested as well.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 2, 2015)

Icegaze, I too am interested in your response to all of this... or *anyone*. I mean the manga gives us absolutely no evidence here and that's what we all _*need*_.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 2, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> so can preta absorb a bijuudama??? even juubi's? because it is still chakra
> if u say it can then at least you would be consistent but please dont say it cant. then somehow claim it will absorb PS. because thats called flaking


Why not Bjuudama is chakra ain't it? You are just saying it can't absorb it because of how destructive the attack is. You truly have no solid or strong foundation as your basis. Everything Preta has been in contact with has been absorbed except Wood Dragon which was due to it absorbing Madara. Bjuudama doesn't have that property.

It's not so hard to believe that it can void and nullify any chakra, especially considering the fact that that power once belonged to someone as legendary and powerful as Hagoromo, his abilities were mean't to be that powerful.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 2, 2015)

BurningVegeta said:


> It's not like the Yata Mirror, Eight Span Mirror of Itachi that was literally only used once. Where people will claim it can block anything.
> 
> That's unfair.
> 
> ...


Yea that's the most overlooked ability of Preta's absorption, the power to nullify ninjutsu it comes in contact with.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Mar 2, 2015)

PS should be able to be absorbed by preta path in theory but the practicality is very different.

PS is a far larger technique than Nagato has ever been depicted absorbing. The preta path databook entry seems to state the chakra absorbed is defused within the user. We don't know if Nagato's body is capable of handling an infinite amount of chakra without adverse effects to his being.


PS is also a chakra construct that requires perpetuation in order to maintain. If the chakra stops coming, the susano'o disappears. In a way, It is always outputting chakra. We don't know whether PS's chakra output is greater than Nagato's rate of absorption.


Then there's the assumption that because preta has nullification properties, it automatically nullifies the technique with no regard for how large the technique is. If Nagato starts preta-pathing Shinsuusenju's toenail, there's nothing saying it will negate the upper body that is kilometers away from the place of absorption.

So there's a pretty broad spectrum of no limit fallacies you have to maneuver through, and I probably haven't even pointed everyone of them out.


Ofcourse, you could assume Nagato's body can hold any amount of chakra; you could assume absorbing a technique negates every part of that technique regardless of the technique's size; you could assume Nagato's rate of chakra absorption is faster than anything's ability to output chakra, even things hundreds of times bigger than he is.


The thing though is, if someone does decide to blindly assume all these things, what does that say about them with regards to their degree of impartiality on the matter? There's always "that guy" claiming the yata mirror would block the moon falling from the sky;
But, who takes them seriously?


----------



## LostSelf (Mar 2, 2015)

Lawrence777 said:


> PS should be able to be absorbed by preta path in theory but the practicality is very different.
> 
> PS is a far larger technique than Nagato has ever been depicted absorbing. The preta path databook entry seems to state the chakra absorbed is defused within the user. We don't know if Nagato's body is capable of handling an infinite amount of chakra without adverse effects to his being.



Why would it affect him? He is an Uzumaki, like Naruto, who can take Kurama's chakra perfectly. Aside from that, it depends how you see it, Kisame could handle almost all of Hachibi's chakra combined with Bee's and nothing happened to him.

Why would something happen to Nagato, aside from getting incredibly stronger? As that's the only effect we've seen of absorbing chakra that doesn't be natural energy. And even that one only affects you if you absorb it directly.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 2, 2015)

Nagato even handled the Rinnegan's chakra/power since he was a child, something Obito couldn't do. 
PS is not greater than the Rinnegan. Obviously it does not have infinite chakra either. If Hashirama who has much bigger amount of chakra than Madara has the same amount of chakra as half of Kurama, there is absolutly no way Madara has any greater than that.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 2, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Yea that's the most overlooked ability of Preta's absorption, the power to nullify ninjutsu it comes in contact with.


Not all Ninjutsu just that composed purely of Chakra, moreso that without rigid form.


Hussain said:


> Nagato even handled the Rinnegan's chakra/power since he was a child, something Obito couldn't do.
> PS is not greater than the Rinnegan. Obviously it does not have infinite chakra either. If Hashirama who has much bigger amount of chakra than Madara has the same amount of chakra as half of Kurama, there is absolutly no way Madara has any greater than that.


This is a great summary of why Nagato would be fine absorbing all that Chakra, however going up against an Edo Madara with limitless Chakra will no doubt cause' some problems.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Mar 2, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> Why would it affect him? He is an Uzumaki, like Naruto, who can take Kurama's chakra perfectly. Aside from that, it depends how you see it, Kisame could handle almost all of Hachibi's chakra combined with Bee's and nothing happened to him.
> 
> Why would something happen to Nagato, aside from getting incredibly stronger? As that's the only effect we've seen of absorbing chakra that doesn't be natural energy. And even that one only affects you if you absorb it directly.


Feel free to respond to this Hussain.

Lostself, you realize this is all no limit fallacy though, right? Which was the whole point I made. I'm going to flesh out this no limit below, but it's not the main point. My point was there are a ton of things you'd have to take for granted to believe Nagato could absorb Madara's PS. I just named a few off the top of my head, and any of the factors if not in Nagato's favor would prevent him from absorbing Madara's PS. 


We both agree the absorbed chakra enters the users body via databook + what happened with Preta and SM Naruto. We both agree Nagato's never had a problem with chakra quantity/density yet. ^Now from there your somehow reaching the conclusion that he'd never have a problem with chakra amounts because he hasn't yet. Chakra limits aren't anything new; Akatsuki had to wait years because sealing the kyuubi prematurely would screw things up.

Even with what you said about Nagato being Uzumaki, it's a leap to go from that to justifying him absorbing juubi damas and Madara's PS. If it were Hagoromo using preta path, then I could understand where you are coming from assuming these no limits. Hagoromo's scale is >> anything he'd be going against since he created the moon. 

Kisame absorbing Hachibi makes sense, Kisame was already called the bijuu-without-a-tail. He's in the same weight class as Hachibi so I'm not surprised he can handle that amount.

In the case of Nagato vs Madara, Madara's scale is >> anything Nagato (or Obito) has done. This could be elaborated on further but I figure it's pretty obvious. Nagato literally has to shorten his life span to do the damage Madara is capable of on a whim.  Unlike the first two cases, why would we give Nagato the benefit of the doubt here and just assume he can put his hand on PS's toe to absorb/nullify the whole thing?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Nagato even handled the Rinnegan's chakra/power since he was a child, something Obito couldn't do.



It took Nagato time to master the Rinnegan. Hence those blackouts.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 3, 2015)

It depends on the user of the Jutsu, as is so often the case.

Nagato trying to absorb PS would get obliterated. But I don't doubt for a second that, like...Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara would eat that shit up easily.

By the same token, Nagato would likely be able to absorb a normal, imperfect Susano'o.

Absorbing the sword mid-stroke is probably the single worst way to attempt it, though.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 3, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Why not Bjuudama is chakra ain't it? You are just saying it can't absorb it because of how destructive the attack is. You truly have no solid or strong foundation as your basis. Everything Preta has been in contact with has been absorbed except Wood Dragon which was due to it absorbing Madara. Bjuudama doesn't have that property.
> 
> It's not so hard to believe that it can void and nullify any chakra, especially considering the fact that that power once belonged to someone as legendary and powerful as Hagoromo, his abilities were mean't to be that powerful.



i agree with u. i just want u to be consistent which u have been. thats all 

the people i disagree with are those flakers who would sya it absorbs PS but not a BD


----------



## Bkprince33 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nikushimi said:


> It depends on the user of the Jutsu, as is so often the case.
> 
> Nagato trying to absorb PS would get obliterated. But I don't doubt for a second that, like...Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara would eat that shit up easily.
> 
> ...



i agree with niku


beside this fact, the shockwaves are not composed of chakra and kabuto, didn't flash activate preta when itachi chopped nagato's arm off with v3, i don't think it's as cut and dry as preta can absorb all chakra based attacks, i think it's more about how much chakra is being used and the quality of the chakra.


----------



## Sadgoob (Mar 3, 2015)

I think he can prevent the blade from touching him, but he can't absorb the shock-wave of the sweep (that swept a mountain range.)​


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 3, 2015)

Bkprince33 said:


> i agree with niku
> 
> 
> beside this fact, the shockwaves are not composed of chakra and kabuto, didn't flash activate preta when itachi chopped nagato's arm off with v3, i don't think it's as cut and dry as preta can absorb all chakra based attacks, i think it's more about how much chakra is being used and the quality of the chakra.



Well, Nagato's summons were blinded by Itachi's kunais and so Nagato himself couldn't react to his attack in time. Preta is not a passive ability and needs to be activated by the user.

Basically there are a few ways to deal with Preta:

- A sneak attack.

- The user not having yet mastered his dojutsu fully and unable to absorb and use jutsus at the same time as was the case with Sasuke.

- A blitz.

- Somehow absorb the user chakra with a Wood Dragon or something alike as Preta seemingly requires either to have some specified amount of chakra left to be activated or having his chakra absorbed prevents the Preta path user from using any jutsu...and Preta is a jutsu.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 3, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> i agree with u. i just want u to be consistent which u have been. thats all
> 
> the people i disagree with are those flakers who would sya it absorbs PS but not a BD


Oh lol, then my apologies for my misunderstanding.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 3, 2015)

Bkprince33 said:


> i agree with niku
> 
> 
> beside this fact, the shockwaves are not composed of chakra and kabuto, didn't flash activate preta when itachi chopped nagato's arm off with v3, i don't think it's as cut and dry as preta can absorb all chakra based attacks, i think it's more about how much chakra is being used and the quality of the chakra.


Itachi's weapons have never said to be chakra...


Thunder said:


> It took Nagato time to master the Rinnegan. Hence those blackouts.


Pretty sure that was because he got really mad.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2015)

BurningVegeta said:


> Pretty sure that was because he got really mad.



Yes, Nagato got really mad, lost control, and the Rinnegan "possessed" him in my view. Seems in line with what Obito said concerning people who wield dual Rinnegan that aren't ready for it yet. 

Eventually Nagato was able to harness this power better. It's not like he was a Rinnegan master from the start or anything.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 3, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Yes, Nagato got really mad, lost control, and the Rinnegan "possessed" him in my view. Seems in line with what Obito said concerning people who wield dual Rinnegan that aren't ready for it yet.
> 
> Eventually Nagato was able to harness this power better. It's not like he was a Rinnegan master from the start or anything.


So him handling the massive amount of power Madara had given him still stands. He was prone to anger doesn't mean he was *possessed *by the Rinnegan. 

Can you provide me with the place Obito said that? I can't see to find it.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Mar 3, 2015)

king gogeta said:


> I've been reading several threads on this NF and other forums and im curious. Can preta path absorb perfect susanoo. Plus the fact that it's normally whats debated in nagato vs madara threads.
> 
> Provide info for why and why not please.



Madara vs Wood Dragon showed us that absorption has a limit.

Madara showed us that his mastery of the rinnegan was better than Nagato's.

Preta struggled and took awhile to absorb frs.

So he probably can't absorb the whole blade, let alone PS as instantaneously as he needs to to not get squished in combat.

He probably could eat it eventually if Madara sat there and let him feast for hours.

He definitely wouldn't stop the shockwaves.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 3, 2015)

So Madara failed to absorb Onoki's Jinton, Mei's Sution, and Mei's Lava Release just because right?

 Nagato also failed to absorb Amaterasu which is pitiful considering Madara did w/o Preta Path with ease.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 3, 2015)

BurningVegeta said:


> So him handling the massive amount of power Madara had given him still stands. He was prone to anger doesn't mean he was *possessed *by the Rinnegan.



Sure. I'm not disputing that. After all, Nagato was chosen to wield Madara's eyes exactly because he's the most suitable vessel for them. But Nagato still had to learn to focus that power. 



> Can you provide me with the place Obito said that? I can't see to find it.


Right here. Obito says he almost lost himself with just one Rinnegan implanted. Sounds like possession to me.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 4, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> So Madara failed to absorb Onoki's Jinton, Mei's Sution, and Mei's Lava Release just because right?
> 
> Nagato also failed to absorb Amaterasu which is pitiful considering Madara did w/o Preta Path with ease.


Now where has it ever been shown or stated Nagato failing to absorb Amaterasu? He chose to use ST instead, that doesn't even come close to proving he can't absorb it. That's not a very strong basis at all.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 4, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Now where has it ever been shown or stated Nagato failing to absorb Amaterasu? He chose to use ST instead, that doesn't even come close to proving he can't absorb it. That's not a very strong basis at all.



 Sorry, I'm just using manga feats that suggest otherwise. You're just making a baseless assumption on your part assuming Nagato can absorb Amaterasu when it was shown otherwise. He wasn't afraid to absorb Bee's chakra to restore himself, yet he's afraid of absorbing Amaterasu? C'mon now.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Mar 4, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Sorry, I'm just using manga feats that suggest otherwise. You're just making a baseless assumption on your part assuming Nagato can absorb Amaterasu when it was shown otherwise. He wasn't afraid to absorb Bee's chakra to restore himself, yet he's afraid of absorbing Amaterasu? C'mon now.


Who said anything about Nagato being afraid to absorb anything? Would Ama have revitalized him? Not likely. I guarantee that if Nagato didn't ST him but used Preta instead people would be saying he can't ST Ama off of him. 
Tell me something what's actually stopping him from absorbing it? It's chakra isn't it.
If Madara did it with no eyes Nagato will be able to as well.

Manga feats? your supporting evidence is that Nagato chose to ST Ama rather than absorb it. And Your saying i'm making baseless assumption?


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 4, 2015)

gotta agree with sandaime rikudo though.so far his argument has been consistent. 

it seems preta can absorb anything. so as far as its a chakra based attack that doesnt absorb chakra. nagato can absorb it correct?

please dont invent some annoying limit. stick to it and say yes.


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 4, 2015)

Thunder said:


> Sure. I'm not disputing that. After all, Nagato was chosen to wield Madara's eyes exactly because he's the most suitable vessel for them. But Nagato still had to learn to focus that power.


I think or rather believe we have reached the same point here.



> Right here. Obito says he almost lost himself with just one Rinnegan implanted. Sounds like possession to me.


So aren't we to praise Nagato, he... may have got angry which may or may not have been the result of the Rinnegan. However, he had both eyes and he wielded them exceedingly well.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2015)

BurningVegeta said:


> I think or rather believe we have reached the same point here.



Yeah, we're basically just arguing semantics here.



> So aren't we to praise Nagato, he... may have got angry which may or may not have been the result of the Rinnegan. However, he had both eyes and he wielded them exceedingly well.


Already praised him dude. 

I only took issue with what Hussain seemed to be implying: that Nagato never had problems handling the Rinnegan. We know that's not true given his sudden blackouts where the Rinnegan powers manifested _without him wanting them to_. Nagato didn't want to kill those shinobi and he didn't even remember doing it. It's pretty clear those were instances where Nagato temporarily "lost himself" just like Obito explained to us later on. 

Nagato's unstable emotions were simply the _trigger_. Similar to how
Naurto used to lose himself to Kurama's will when he got mad. 

Nagato couldn't handle the eyes fully _in the beginning_. That's all I'm saying. The older Nagato executed much better mastery over the Rinnegan. Even to the point where he could cast Chibaku Tensei. Very impressive for someone who isn't the original owner of the eyes.


----------

